# Specialized seats



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 2010 madone and am looking for a seat. It seems a lot of guys are using specialized seats on the non specialized bikes.
Can you guys give me the low down on the seats. Good and Bad. thanks


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Try the new Specialized Romin Saddle. Go to a shop with a Specialized Fitting Center and be fitted to a proper saddle. This is one reason why you see many riders riding Specialized saddles to support your sit bones properly. The other is to allow blood flow thru the veins. Some of the dealerships now even have a saddle demo center to try out the saddles.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have the Specialized Phenom on both my Scott road and mountain bikes. I have an Avatar on my new Specialized Roubaix but I Have not had a chance to break it in yet.


----------



## bonafido (Mar 21, 2010)

I m now using the Specialized Toupe Gel. It's one of the best saddle i owned, light and comfortable.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have Toupes on my road, cx, and mountain bikes. The width is nice, and it is a bit flexible.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since I've ridden Toupes the thought of changing saddles has never entered my mind. Simply the best, for me. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## BattlestarGalactica (Jan 16, 2010)

i'm waiting for the Toupe Carbon version that is coming out in next several months/summer. Apparently it is already available in Canada. I have had two toupes in past and after 6 months it would concave down causing pressure up front. Its a great saddle new but does not seem to last long. My weight is 155-160lbs.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Call me narrow minded, but I don't use tires from non-tire manufacturers and I don't ride saddles from non-saddle makers. I owned a Specialized bike once, and the stock saddle was torture to my tush. I stick with Selle Italia or Fizik on all my bikes. But saddles are a personal thing.

The real question is "what are your requirements in a saddle?" 

Also-- what are you using currently? What is wrong with what you have? What has worked for you in the past, etc...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

filtersweep said:


> Call me narrow minded, but I don't use tires from non-tire manufacturers and I don't ride saddles from non-saddle makers. I owned a Specialized bike once, and the stock saddle was torture to my tush. I stick with Selle Italia or Fizik on all my bikes. But saddles are a personal thing.
> 
> The real question is "what are your requirements in a saddle?"
> 
> Also-- what are you using currently? What is wrong with what you have? What has worked for you in the past, etc...


Considering almost everything bike related (and beyond) is made for most "manufacturers" nowadays, you may want to rethink that philosophy. Odds are that the frame you're riding may have been built to the specs of the "manufacturer" (or more appropriately, the brand name on the downtube), but was actually made in Tiawan or China. Unless it's a LOOK. I think some of their models are made in Tunisia. Or Trek OCLV/ C'dale CAAD9, still American, but don't blink.

I'd venture to guess (and admittedly, it is a guess) that the same holds true for saddles. You may not happen to like Specialized saddles, but I don't see where Selle Italia or Fizik somehow have the inside edge in saddle design simply because that's their niche. They design, research, test just as Specialized, Bonty, whomever do. The only difference (IMO) is they don't 'make' numerous other products, whereas Spec and Trek do.

So, yeah. You _are_ narrow minded.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I agree 100% with PJ352. Specialized puts a ton of research and development into their component/accessory offerings. The BG FIT system is extremely comprehensive and I have a hard time believing Fi'z:k or Selle go to greater lengths in designing their saddles. Specialized and Bontrager offer varying saddle widths . . . . Fi'z:k and Selle don't.

Specialized saddles are top notch and if one doesn't work for you there are more to choose from.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Ironic...because I disliked the Carbon Toupe on my Tarmac SL2 and much, much prefer the Trek/Bontrager Inform RXL I replaced it with last season.

I haven't tried the Romin yet.

Saddles are extremely rider-specific...demo when you can. I appreciate Trek/Bontrager's no-hassle return warranty.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I have two specialized saddles - Toupe gel and a Team Toupe. I love them both. On my new bike I have a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle and it just doesn't feel right. IMHO, the work that Specialized put into their Toupe line has worked for me. I love their saddles and am looking for an all black Toupe to replace my Selle Italia saddle.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

joep721 said:


> I have two specialized saddles - Toupe gel and a Team Toupe. I love them both. On my new bike I have a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle and it just doesn't feel right. IMHO, the work that Specialized put into their Toupe line has worked for me. I love their saddles and am looking for an all black Toupe to replace my Selle Italia saddle.


 Amen on that:

I've recently purchased a Toupe Team 143 - and I'm really happy with this saddle. And, let me tell U. I have a saddle collection in my garage from a to z, I think I've tried them all.

If you are looking for a all blk Toupe, here's a link that may help.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=sp...+saddle&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Regards


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Hey pvflyer, thanks for the link. I guess I need to decide what saddle I want. I wish the 2010 Team Toupe came in all black.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I am not bashing WHERE a product was made. Some of my favorite tires are made in Thailand.

As for niche manufactures, Selle Italia, for example, lives and dies by how good their saddles are. Bontrager or Specialized, as an OEM "brand" will sell saddles by default on the Treks and Specialized the equip. Sure, Selle Italia "OEMs" low end saddles (like on my Bianchi)--- but that was a crap saddle. Saddles tend to be personal, and usually the first item "upgraded" on a bike. It is almost a waste of money to sell a complete bike with an expensive saddle. Tires are similar in many regards. I don't see many bikes that ship with high end tires (or wheels, for that matter). As such, I buy bikes without wheels when I can.... or relagate OEM wheels to a winter beater.



PJ352 said:


> Considering almost everything bike related (and beyond) is made for most "manufacturers" nowadays, you may want to rethink that philosophy. Odds are that the frame you're riding may have been built to the specs of the "manufacturer" (or more appropriately, the brand name on the downtube), but was actually made in Tiawan or China. Unless it's a LOOK. I think some of their models are made in Tunisia. Or Trek OCLV/ C'dale CAAD9, still American, but don't blink.
> 
> I'd venture to guess (and admittedly, it is a guess) that the same holds true for saddles. You may not happen to like Specialized saddles, but I don't see where Selle Italia or Fizik somehow have the inside edge in saddle design simply because that's their niche. They design, research, test just as Specialized, Bonty, whomever do. The only difference (IMO) is they don't 'make' numerous other products, whereas Spec and Trek do.
> 
> So, yeah. You _are_ narrow minded.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I put an Avatar Team on my SL2 and was very pleased with it, until one of the rails started to work loose at the rear of the saddle. A quick call to Speshy, and now I have a warranty replacement Toupe Team. The first ride on the Toupe was rough, but I have since come to find it a very comfortable saddle.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

*What's up with the new Toupe saddles?*

I noticed that they now have an addition to the rear of the saddle that looks like slots for a saddle bag or other gear with cloth loops. Looks kind of strange for such a nice and high priced saddle.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Romin and Toupe arriving today to check them out. Will give a report as soon as I give them some seat time.


----------



## jordantbro (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been riding on the Toupe that came on my '09 Tarmac.  Love it so far. The Toupe seems to be fairly well liked according to the reviews.

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/controls/saddles/specialized/PRD_366407_2509crx.aspx


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Neuvation has good prices, but I have no experience.

I'm riding an Avatar right now, and have also riden the Terry Fly. I may go back to the Terry.


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

Specialized are well ahead of other saddle manufacturers in terms of the R&D they put into their saddle design. Having someone like Roger Minkow on the design team is a huge boon. Anyone who has been in the Fit Lab at Morgan Hill and participated in the testing procedures can attest to that. 
Most important thing with saddles is gettting the right saddle width. Get measured. Then make sure that your riding style corresponds to the right suggested saddle size - typically road/triathlon cyclists can use the minimum suggested width, all others should default to the wider option. Then know everyone has a different shape to their ischiums so some gambling is unavoidable. But the over-riding feeling should be that you are firmly seated on your ischials. With Specialized saddles this often leads to ischial soreness for the first few rides as the tissues adapt to the load but this will soon disappear. 
Depending on what type of riding you're doing - road use includes Romin, Toupe, Alias, even Phenom while off-road you could look at the Phenom or Henge. There are gel options available too. 
Spec do not design dome-top saddles like Selle Italia or Fizik where load is spread throughout the pubic symphysis - the downside of decreased bloodflow mitigates against this, so their saddles are very "flat top" feeling with a distinct feeling of load on the ischials. If you don't feel this clearly, go to a wider saddle.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tried the Toupe and Romin for a bit on the trainer yesterday (both 143). The Toupe is softer than I was expecting. I see that Spesh doesn't sell Toupe gel anymore, so maybe they made the Toupe more of a blend. The Romin is stiffer (harder than the Toupe). On the saddle so far I think I'm liking the Toupe. The Romin isn't bad, but don't have much seat time on them. I don't believe that the Romin is specifically for riding in the drops - I felt fine on the hoods w/ it. The Romin has a higher sweep up to the back of it compared to the Toupe. 
Gonna put some more time into both to see who is the winner for me...

Oh and I got some other Spesh goodies. Gloves are very nice, Elite shoes are very good (got new Ultegra pedals from Performance $99) I'm changing from spd to look style for the road bike and keeping my shimano spd shoes for the Fisher.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

joep721 said:


> Hey pvflyer, thanks for the link. I guess I need to decide what saddle I want. I wish the 2010 Team Toupe came in all black.



Welcome


----------



## Pharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a Toupe Gel on my CAAD9 and love it. I'm 6'6", 230lbs, so I got the gel over the standard for the reason that the frame on the gel is a little stiffer. If you're under 200lbs, I'd get the regular Toupe, as the frame flexes more. IMHO, this seat is as comfortable as a light weight saddle is going to get.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Been on the Romin for a few months now (143) but just got the 155 on this week. Oh my, me have a happy butt! :smilewinkgrin:

Very comfy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I just picked up a 143 Romin on friday. We'll see. What differance did the 153 make? steve


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, the guys at my shop recommended I try the larger one. One of them was just down at Specialized for their fitting school and said I should try it.

So far, I really like it. Just more support.

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I only got 28 miles on the romin saddle. The inside of my legs next to my junk has gotten saddle sores. To the point I feel it when I sit. This is a first for all the saddles I have ever tried. I don't think a 153 would help. This saddle might go to craigslist.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I only got 28 miles on the romin saddle. The inside of my legs next to my junk has gotten saddle sores. To the point I feel it when I sit. This is a first for all the saddles I have ever tried. I don't think a 153 would help. This saddle might go to craigslist.


I'd talk to the LBS. If you've only had the saddle a short time and the LBS will go to bat for you, Spec may offer a refund or swap. Their online store offers a 30 day guarantee.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

I own a bg saddle I spent around 130.00 for it a hate it I have around 500 miles on it I would say for the first 20 miles its ok but after 40+ my butt,& sit bones are killing me now I thinking about selling it now looking for a different saddle


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have a Romin SL that I find very comfy except for one thing. My inner thighs rub on the side of the nose. Does anyone else find the nose wide? I'm on the 143 version; comparing this to an Arione. Think the 130 version has a thinner nose? I looked at the pics and can't really tell.


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

I just put a 143 Romin on my bike but haven't taken it for a ride yet. The nose looks to be about 5 mm wider than the Toupe but is about the same width as the Koobi Xenon that I took off. How did you set yours up? I have mine level between the back of the saddle and nose.


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

I did my first ride on the Romin saddle (143 mm) yesterday, a 60 mile ride with my riding group. I was a bit worried about doing such a long ride on a new saddle, but all was good. This is a very interesting saddle. Usually after 2 hours my sit bones start to become sore, however I didn't really start feeling my sit bones until close to 60 miles ( 4 hours). The saddle is definitely firm but not in the same way that the Toupe is, which is a good thing IMO. The shape of the saddle also encourages you to ride with your pelvis tipped forward which seems to help spread the pressure out. This is probably not the best saddle if you prefer to ride in an upright position with your hips fairly straight and perpendicular to the ground. This is not a matter of whether you ride in the drops or on the hoods, it has more to do with the position of your hips. I did not have any problems with the width of the nose, in fact I found it quite comfortable. I will try to ride tonight to see if it continues to work for me. Very promising!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

axiom05 said:


> I just put a 143 Romin on my bike but haven't taken it for a ride yet. The nose looks to be about 5 mm wider than the Toupe but is about the same width as the Koobi Xenon that I took off. How did you set yours up? I have mine level between the back of the saddle and nose.


I have mine set level front to back as well.

I might have to just get used to my thighs rubbing because it was so comfy on my bum that it may be worth it. 

They are coming out with a new saddle in the future. Stuart O'Grady was on it in one of the cobble classics this year. Looks a little more round on the top with a narrower nose and more shallow cut out.

Do you guys rub your thighs on the nose of the Romin or is it just me?


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

tyro said:


> Do you guys rub your thighs on the nose of the Romin or is it just me?


I have had no problems with my thighs rubbing on the nose (after two rides, 91 miles). Are you sitting too far back on the seat? Maybe you could try moving it back 5 mm and see if it makes a difference? Your sit bones should slip into the dip of the saddle. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Quick update. I sat on the specialized seat pad and it said 143 or close. I sat on one for bontrager and it said 153 all the way. They are sending me a 153 Roman this week. I don't think it is the nose of the saddle. The romin saddle nose is narrower then the other saddles I have. I have tried to move the saddle back and forth. But, I seem to move back and forth when I ride. How new.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

axiom05 said:


> I have had no problems with my thighs rubbing on the nose (after two rides, 91 miles). Are you sitting too far back on the seat? Maybe you could try moving it back 5 mm and see if it makes a difference? Your sit bones should slip into the dip of the saddle. Good luck.


Possible. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

After the very promising first couple of rides with the Romin, I have to say that things ultimately did not work out. :cryin: With each new ride, the saddle felt less comfortable until finally, this past weekend, I developed a painful sore area on the skin on the right side near my sit bone. I have never encountered this before. I decided to put my Koobi Xenon back on the bike. Oh well, the search continues...:mad2:


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Quick update. I sat on the specialized seat pad and it said 143 or close. I sat on one for bontrager and it said 153 all the way. They are sending me a 153 Roman this week. I don't think it is the nose of the saddle. The romin saddle nose is narrower then the other saddles I have. I have tried to move the saddle back and forth. But, I seem to move back and forth when I ride. How new.


They must be making a special one just for you because it doesn't come stock in a 153. The stock size is 155. Enjoy!


----------

